# Drip pan question



## drsmoker

Hey guys,

So I noticed that the water pan that came with my 30" Smoke Hollow electric smoker was kinda small. Tonight I switched it out with a classic cake pan that fit across the width of the smoker and filled it with water and assorted seasonings. I decided not to use a drip pan because this took up so much room now.

My question is - does having a water pan double as a drip pan affect anything with the heat of the smoker? I smoked 12 boneless chicken breasts and two sausage links. Everything came out great - I just noticed my built in temperature gauge stayed below 225 the whole time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj

As long as there is 2-4 inches all around the pan, the smoker will work fine. Don't waste you time adding anything to the water,  99% of guys can't taste it over the smoke and rub anyway...JJ


----------



## drsmoker

Good advice Chef Jimmy - thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj

You are Welcome. In general, Electric smokers are insulated and tight. They hold the moisture coming off the meat so no additional water in the pan is needed. Using it causes evaporative cooling to lower the smokers temp. Most of us MES owners just leave the pan dry with great results...JJ


----------



## smokescience

As the meat moisture evaporates out of the meat and drips into the drip pan, it dries. That's obviously what we are trying to accomplish in many cases, such as making jerky. But what I have found, is you want to maintain some vapor in the box so that it will adhere to the meat and created a stickiness to the meat, its that stickiness that attracts the smoke to the meat causing it to create the smoke ring in the meat. Many add bastes while they smoke, this does the same thing, it adds that moisture for the smoke to adhere to. I have the best results when using water while smoking. You do not need much, because only so much can vaporize at a time. The water also actually helps to regulate the heat fluctuations in the smoker, creating a more even heat zone. Water vapor isn't as sensitive to heat fluctuations as dry heat. Anyway...just some things I've learned over my last two years of smoking. I've also noticed little to no effect of having any seasonings or other liquids in place of good ole fashioned water. Also, get the chips to smoke and water up to temp prior to putting the meat in the smoker.  Everyone has an opinion on this. Hope this helps.


----------

